# Club Wyndham Limited Edition - - Enrollment and Program Guidelines



## Conan (Feb 25, 2015)

I've now received my Limited Edition (LE) Enrollment material and Program Guide.

LE members receive Wyndham Plus Points in each of three Use Years (not necessarily calendar years). Points are deducted from the Use Year that a vacation begins. Unused points expire at the end of the Use Year they belong to. Cancelled reservation points (from cancellations made 15 or more days before check-in date) likewise expire at the end of their Use Year and can be used for all program features.

Points can be used to take available space for a 3-, 4- or 7-night stay, booked up to 10 months in advance. If the location permits it, you can also book 2 nights in non-Prime season, or for Prime season bookings made 90 or fewer days in advance.

Bookings can be made subject to availability at any resort in the "Your Resort Collection" section of the Directory.
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/22

Standard Reservations, booked 10 months to 91 days in advance, can only be made out of current Use Year points. You can rent additional points at $10 per 1,000 but you may only rent enough points to complete "a portion of the last night's stay."

Express Reservations, booked 90 days or less in advance, can borrow from year 2 into year 1 and from year 3 into year 2, and you can rent points at $10 per 1,000 up to the amount of your full year allotment. Borrowed points subsequently cancelled are returned to the Use Year of the reservation, not the Use Year they were borrowed from.

You get 1 free transaction per year per 77,000 points issued, and 1 free Housekeeping Credit per year per 1,000 points issued. Additional transactions cost $59. Additional Housekeeping Credits cost $2.25 apiece.
LE members are allowed 1 Guest Confirmation per year (5 for LE Silver; 10 for LE Gold; 15 per million points for LE Platinum).

To qualify for the LE program, you need to be deed back non-resale points belonging to any of 100 or so locations listed in the Program Guidelines. 

"I/We understand that once the Contract(s) is/are transferred to Wyndham, I/we will then have no further obligations or responsibilities with regard to the Contract(s). Until Wyndham receives and accepts all properly completed documentation and records my deed (if applicable), I/we will remain responsible for all Club Wyndham Plus fees."

Any existing or future reservations utilizing points associated with the Contract(s) will be immediately cancelled upon Wyndham's "receipt and acceptance" of the surrender paperwork.


----------



## Bigrob (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank you for posting this. I hope it helps folks who might be looking for help. It does seem like a decent option and I presume Wyndham prefers giving away points to actually buying back timeshares under the old Pathways program.


----------



## roseamb60 (Feb 27, 2015)

: Hell I too have been accepted into the Wyn Limited Edition Program  They told m that long time owners will /maybe accepted Iam very happy to be getting out although I mostly enjoyed uor 26 year plus ownership  and over 100 plus exhanges through fisrt Fairfield later Wyn and RCI  Rose::


----------



## roseamb60 (Feb 27, 2015)

:rofl::cheer Hell0 I too have been accepted nto the Wyn LImed  Edition Program I was told that thy may/ will  accept long time owners
 Iam happy to be getting out althoughwe  mostly enjoyed our 26 year membership and over 100+ exchanges with Wyn Rose


----------



## Conan (Mar 1, 2015)

For updated info on the CAM, Limited Edition and Ovation programs, see this TUG thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223660&page=2


----------

